
Google’s HTML5 Web Designer Gets Animation Tools, - ghosh
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/googles-html5-web-designer-gets-animation-tools-deeper-adwords-and-doubleclick-integrations/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
stormpat
Looks like the Dreamweaver for the next generation.

